# Shaderfilter 1.21 for Mac OSX



## QmiiProductions (Apr 7, 2022)

QmiiProductions submitted a new resource:

Shaderfilter 1.21 for Mac OSX - Add shaders to sources on OBS for Mac OSX!



> *WARNING: *this is NOT Shaderfilter-plus!
> 
> Surn's legendary Shaderfilter plugin, recompiled and reworked to be used on Mac OSX devices! This has been a joint effort between Exeldro and I. He built the initial version of the mac compatible plugin, and we worked together to recode the shaders to be readable in OpenGL format. I couldn't have done this without...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Want To Learn (Apr 10, 2022)

QmiiProductions said:


> QmiiProductions submitted a new resource:
> 
> Shaderfilter 1.21 for Mac OSX - Add shaders to sources on OBS for Mac OSX!
> 
> ...


Hi Omniproductions, Thank You for making this plugin for the mac. I am using OS Monterey and everything shows up but the resource, whether it be an image or a cam. Perhaps it is the way I installed it? Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## QmiiProductions (Apr 11, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi Omniproductions, Thank You for making this plugin for the mac. I am using OS Monterey and everything shows up but the resource, whether it be an image or a cam. Perhaps it is the way I installed it? Any ideas? Thanks


Did you put the file in the right directory? You should go to the direct app Library.





NOT the User Library.




OBS scans plugin data from the former, not the latter.


----------



## yagoo (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello, I am using m1 air. My mac os version is Monterey 12.3.1

I could not download the package. I find obs-studio in the library, but there is no plugins file where I can put the package files. There are only the following files. I read your document but I couldn't understand it.


----------



## QmiiProductions (Apr 12, 2022)

yagoo said:


> Hello, I am using m1 air. My mac os version is Monterey 12.3.1
> 
> I could not download the package. I find obs-studio in the library, but there is no plugins file where I can put the package files. There are only the following files. I read your document but I couldn't understand it.
> 
> View attachment 82631


Hm. If that's the case, look in the User library. That may be where your machine has a plugin folder. If not, then just make a plugins folder yourself in the base (non-user) Library.


----------



## QmiiProductions (Apr 12, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi Omniproductions, Thank You for making this plugin for the mac. I am using OS Monterey and everything shows up but the resource, whether it be an image or a cam. Perhaps it is the way I installed it? Any ideas? Thanks


*btw the first letter of my username is a Q, not an O


----------



## yagoo (Apr 12, 2022)

QmiiProductions said:


> Hm. If that's the case, look in the User library. That may be where your machine has a plugin folder. If not, then just make a plugins folder yourself in the base (non-user) Library.


I also looked in the user library but it wasn't there plugins folder. I only have obs-studio folder in user library. When I enter the non-user library, the obs folder does not exist.

Non user library :


----------



## Want To Learn (Apr 12, 2022)

QmiiProductions said:


> *btw the first letter of my username is a Q, not an O


Sorry about that QmiiProductions! I will remember that in the future!


----------



## Want To Learn (Apr 12, 2022)

Ok. So I can see the source on the screen and when I increase the numbers the source moves left, right etc....but when I choose Shaderfilter load from file the screen goes black. Any thoughts  QmiiProductions?


----------



## QmiiProductions (Apr 13, 2022)

yagoo said:


> I also looked in the user library but it wasn't there plugins folder. I only have obs-studio folder in user library. When I enter the non-user library, the obs folder does not exist.
> 
> Non user library :
> View attachment 82653


Ok, then I recommend just making a plugins folder in the obs-studio folder you DO have.


----------



## QmiiProductions (Apr 13, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Ok. So I can see the source on the screen and when I increase the numbers the source moves left, right etc....but when I choose Shaderfilter load from file the screen goes black. Any thoughts  QmiiProductions?


Some shaders, namely Gaussian-blur, require another file in order to render output. Try the other shaders to see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Want To Learn (Apr 13, 2022)

QmiiProductions said:


> Some shaders, namely Gaussian-blur, require another file in order to render output. Try the other shaders to see what works and what doesn't.


I reinstalled it and then tried some shaders like you mentioned. It works! Thank You QmiiProductions!


----------



## yagoo (Apr 13, 2022)

QmiiProductions said:


> Ok, then I recommend just making a plugins folder in the obs-studio folder you DO have.


Thanks This method worked.


----------



## yagoo (Apr 13, 2022)

I have one more question. When I make a rounded corner and crop the camera, the rounded parts of the clipped parts are gone.

Any chance of cropping the camera without losing the round feature?


----------



## QmiiProductions (Apr 13, 2022)

yagoo said:


> I have one more question. When I make a rounded corner and crop the camera, the rounded parts of the clipped parts are gone.
> 
> Any chance of cropping the camera without losing the round feature?


Try adjusting the shader settings, or reapply the shader after cropping.


----------



## wbpaley (Apr 24, 2022)

QmilProductions--thank you! An amazing gift to the community; been (occasionally) coding shaders since the first release of Renderman in the mid-80s so I realize how powerful this can be. Looking forward.

I'm just returning to the Mac after 20 years (M1s are amazing...) and unfortunately ran into a (probably idiot newbie) error. As directed, I dragged the unzipped folder into the plugins folder you told me to create, and when I restarted OBS I got a modal that says:

*“obs-shaderfilter.so” cannot be opened because the developer cannot be verified.*
macOS cannot verify that this app is free from malware. Brave downloaded this file today at 2:17 PM.

Clicked the (?) upper-right and it was no help: only mentioned how to allow files from App Store vs. App Store & identified developers.

Do you know how I can bless your file? Or maybe have a link to a newbie walk-through?

Thanks!


----------



## wbpaley (Apr 24, 2022)

Wrote too soon; figured it out.

Just in case someone else has this issue it looks like you have to follow the directions the (?) button gives you *after* you've tried to open the un-blessed file and closed the app.

When I did that there was text after the _App Store & identified developers_ radio button that told me I'd attempted to open the file, and it let me say I trusted the developer. Then when I opened OBS I had to once again confirm that trust.

(Appreciated the newbie walk-through at https://www.lifewire.com/fix-developer-cannot-be-verified-error-5183898, even though I'm feeling a little superannuated because I remember the select-only-one physical buttons on car radios. (They called them "radial" buttons; well, they are circular...  ; )


----------



## QmiiProductions (Apr 25, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> I reinstalled it and then tried some shaders like you mentioned. It works! Thank You QmiiProductions!


You reinstalled the entire plugin? I don't think that was necessary; you just need to upload files for the shaders that ask you to do so. But I'm glad you figured out your own solution, I guess.


----------



## Want To Learn (Apr 26, 2022)

QmiiProductions said:


> You reinstalled the entire plugin? I don't think that was necessary; you just need to upload files for the shaders that ask you to do so. But I'm glad you figured out your own solution, I guess.


Hi, Earlier you had suggested creating a plugins folder.  How is this done? Do you label the folder, "Shaderfilter" and include it in the plugins folder of OBS? Or, do you just label it simply, "plugins?". It seems that my directory is all messed up on my Mac. My fault I'm sure! It doesn't seem to automatically want to go to where your shaders are to choose them. I have to look for them.  Thanks.


----------



## Want To Learn (Apr 26, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi, Earlier you had suggested creating a plugins folder.  How is this done? Do you label the folder, "Shaderfilter" and include it in the plugins folder of OBS? Or, do you just label it simply, "plugins?". It seems that my directory is all messed up on my Mac. My fault I'm sure! It doesn't seem to automatically want to go to where your shaders are to choose them. I have to look for them.  Thanks.


For some reason when I try Shaderfilter or even Shader I get a black screen as soon as I select it. Even without choosing one of the effect options, so I am able to green screen it and use the shader as an effect. It's not the best solution as my green screen setup has it's limits, but it works! Thanks!


----------



## Vladimir183 (Apr 28, 2022)

Thanks for Mac port of plugin. My dreams come true :) I would ask if is it M1 compatible ( I use recompile OBS for ARM cpus) ?


----------



## QmiiProductions (Apr 29, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi, Earlier you had suggested creating a plugins folder.  How is this done? Do you label the folder, "Shaderfilter" and include it in the plugins folder of OBS? Or, do you just label it simply, "plugins?". It seems that my directory is all messed up on my Mac. My fault I'm sure! It doesn't seem to automatically want to go to where your shaders are to choose them. I have to look for them.  Thanks.


It's the latter. You just make a new folder in the obs directory (the same one with plugin-config) and name it "plugins".


----------



## QmiiProductions (Apr 29, 2022)

Vladimir183 said:


> Thanks for Mac port of plugin. My dreams come true :) I would ask if is it M1 compatible ( I use recompile OBS for ARM cpus) ?


Yes, it is M1 compatible. See my comment thread with Yagoo before; it deals with the lack of a plugins folder. If you don't see one in "obs-studio", just make a new folder and label it "plugins", then put obs-shaderfilter inside it.


----------



## tombeew (May 13, 2022)

Hi, QmiiProductions, I just installed your Plugin and I am highly impressed about the tons of possibilties. Great work and thanks lot for this great workaround!


----------



## MindCreatesMeaning (Jul 26, 2022)

Shaderfilter 1.21 consistently crashing OBS.

*Here are my system specs*:

Apple MacBook Air, M1
macOS Monterey 12.3.1
OBS 27.1.3 (64bit)
Shaderfilter 1.21
I have tried multiple filters (some labeled with '.effect' and others ending with '.shader'. 
Occasionally 'ChromaticAberration.shader' will work - but the sliders seem to inconsistently warp/shrink the entire image to the center of preview rather than apply a chromatic aberration. There are times when a factor of '0.02' will produce the exact same undesirable effect as '1'.

I downloaded Shaderfilter for the its ability to produce rounded corners, but that effect appears to produce zero output.

I cannot ascertain what I am doing incorrectly.

Clear, precise, step-by-step instructions (found in sequence within one location) would do myself, and users like me, a world of good.

Can you assist?
Thank you for your work.


----------



## beninteressierts (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi QmiiProductions,

I highly appreciate the work you've put into this. Would you also release an OBS 28 compatible version of your plugin?

Best
Ben


----------



## DefJeff (Nov 8, 2022)

I came across Eki's HybridKeyer 21.0 and installed on my mac OS -- with OBS v 28.03. It installed but when I add to my source, the camera image does not show. Is this not compatible with this version of the Shaderfilter or MacOBS for some reason? Any help would be greatly appreciated. It works great on Windows, but not my Mac.

Image here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QkYe-cWqQI0zqElCwUjBRtEASCh1i0Wf/view?usp=share_link


----------



## impartialgeek (Nov 26, 2022)

Just wondering if this is OBS 28 compatible on an M1 Max chip. Thanks! Had this plugin on my PC and it was one of my favorites!


----------



## Matt Reiner (Wednesday at 5:01 PM)

Hi @QmiiProductions, do you have any plans to update this plugin to support OBS 28+.
I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## overtone85 (Wednesday at 9:48 PM)

Hi @QmiiProductions 

I just started using OBS I just found out about this filter, which is amazing as i have a shading language background and would like to write some shaders for it, but I am using OBS28 and 29.
I am assuming that the plugin has to be updated to work with these new arm64 versions?

I did try to instal the plugin by creating a obs-studio/plugins/folder in the application support directory, but OBS doesn't see the plugin, I also tried a self installing version of AdvancedSceneSwitcher, which creates directories in the same location but that also doesn't work.

I tried to download the experimental build of OBS arm64 from github (pre 28) but the download files are expired. When I install the OBS 27 Intel version at least it complains about the plugin not coming from a registered developer so I know it is finding it, the later versions don't do that. I wonder if they changed the plugin locations. The OBS.app contents folder with the plugins directory doesn't work either.

Does anyone have a link to a backup download of the experimental arm64 OBS?

Cheers


----------



## Matt Reiner (Yesterday at 7:37 PM)

@overtone85, I just found a fork of a shaderfilter by Exeldro that works perfectly on MacOS: https://github.com/exeldro/obs-shaderfilter/releases


----------

